# MW2 resurgence pack



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok i'm downloading it now but 1200 ms points!? it better be good.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i tried to find it last night but it wasn't showing up and it's only one more map by the look of things


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

There's a few different maps on there, 2-3 from COD4, another called Carnival and some others as well. Just been looking at it. 1200 ms points, but I've only got 900 atm, left over from the last map pack. Are the new maps any good?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this another map pack then? Or the same one that came out last month or whatever?


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Eddy said:


> Is this another map pack then? Or the same one that came out last month or whatever?


A new one. The last one was the stimulus package, this one is the resurgence pack...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its very good. strike and vacant are back from cod 4 but look much better. the other 3 maps are brilliant. fuel,carnival and trailer park. carnival is spectacular. massive map,really detailed and you can climb up the abandoned rollercoaster track for a great sniper spot.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

just downloading now, but i'll not be using untill later on - Just entered another prestige and have basic weapons but hopefully not for long


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Vacant was THE map of cod4 for me, I might actually have to fork out for this eventually


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Im going to download it right now then I'll be straight on!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone on this right now?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

What you guys gamertags on LIVE?

Im - *DEADLY AURA 76* if anyone wants to add me, ive just downloaded them, just had a quick go on carnival which is good. Will probably have another go tonight.

Ben


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine gamertag is - S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll be on later. drosc78

DW clan?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

later for some killing in the midnight hour


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Deano - Yeah a DW clan is a good idea, that would be cool. Could DW in the clantag etc!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I use DW as a clan tag, but I wont be on again tonight


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Was on just a minute ago, I should be back on later tonight. DW clan tag for me!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice one gents, I will change my clan tag to DW then. I have 4KME at the mo!


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok two questions.. is this avaliable on ps3 yet and how much is the pack?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

4937Liam said:


> Ok two questions.. is this avaliable on ps3 yet and how much is the pack?


Not on the PS3, it's an Xbox exclusive for at least a month IIRC.
1200 MS Points as said in the original post.


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Chris_R said:


> Not on the PS3, it's an Xbox exclusive for at least a month IIRC.
> 1200 MS Points as said in the original post.


Theres a suprise - the ps3 owners been screwed over once again...


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

4937Liam said:


> Theres a suprise - the ps3 owners been screwed over once again...


Should have bought the better console 

Runs off very quickly


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

4937Liam said:


> Theres a suprise - the ps3 owners been screwed over once again...


Well let me put it this way.
MS paid a fortune for that limited content exclusivity for their customers for the month.
Sony screwed you over not anyone else.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone going to be on tonight?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I will be, think ive added you on my list already. Whats 306chris' gamertag?

Ben


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I think this comes to PS3 on 6th or 7th July IIRC


----------

